# Winter conditions...



## abbysian

Hi All: I am one of those people who became acquainted with pigeons when a pair of ferals built a nest on the terrace of my high rise apartment building and laid two eggs, back in May. The long and short of it, baby has fledged and moved on but mama and papa still show up daily, at my terrace for their meal. I put out a dish of seeds and water, once a day. 
I have a few questions: As the weather conditions worsen, what is the likelyhood that these pigeons will not survive the winter? How high a tolerence for cold and snow do they have? They have been coming around for food, every day, should I assume the worst if at some point they stop coming around?
I assume the the ferals around where I live, sleep on the rooftops. I've also noted some sleeping in the shopping mall's various store marquee- the letters "*O*" , "*P*" and "*G*" seem to be the most popular. Will these pidgies continue sleeping in these open areas during the winter or, Will they look for a more enclosed sleeping area?
Here are pics of mama and papa...


----------



## MaryOfExeter

As it gets colder, they'll most likely huddle together in a place where they aren't hit with so many cold drafts. Pigeons are hardy and if they've lived there all their life, they can handle it. Since they're outdoor birds, they've moulted into proper feathering to handle the cold, and they'll adjust to the weather gradually like we do. I wouldn't worry much if I were you, just keep on feeding them to keep them fat and happy through the winter months


----------



## pigeonpoo

I have found that my pigeons (who live in a loft) need quite a bit more food in the winter. You might consider putting down extra and then removing what they leave.


----------



## tuxedobaby

our ferals roost on an old disused crane .it is accessible and has advantage of enclosed crane drivers place high up


----------



## Skyeking

Make sure to give them EXTRA corn in their seed, as this helps fuel them and keep them warm, so they can better tolerate the cold weather.


----------



## John_D

My balcony ferals will stay put whatever the weather and they do get food enough to just about keep them going most days, unless I'm (rarely) absent more than just a weekend.

Last night Cynthia and I went out to our favorite restaurant and took a big bag of 'racing pigeon peanuts' with us, to sprinkle around the places where the ferals look for food, ready for the morning. It was snowing quite a bit, but hopefully in the slightly sheltered places the pidgies will find them. A very few peanuts have enough goodness in them to keep a pigeon going for that day, anyway, and the thaw has set in now.

John


----------



## RodSD

I've read that pigeons can survive below zero. Feed them corn if you are worried. I also like to buy a vowel i, and e. And I like to solve the puzzle please. All I need is the letter n.


----------



## abbysian

RodSD said:


> I've read that pigeons can survive below zero. Feed them corn if you are worried. I also like to buy a vowel i, and e. And I like to solve the puzzle please. All I need is the letter n.


Oh, RodSD...What a comedian you are...Spells *p-i-g-e-o-n*, huh. I just got the joke... All _jokes_ aside, I was referring to the the store signs at my local shopping mall...See pictue. I see pigeons sitting on, or inside of the letters, well past sunset-8:00pm and later. The pigeons and seagulls hang on the rooftops of the stores and the bank. 
On occasion, I see an elderly lady, with a shopping cart full of rice, dumping it into the bushes. I guess that is why so many pigeons and seagulls hang here. There is very little traffic on this side of the parking lot. Never seen any pidgies hurt. I actually got to dump some seed for the pidgies that day.
I have been putting out extra corn and split green peas with the seed for my balcony pidgies. Like the other member said, *"keep them fat and happy through the winter months!"*


----------



## spirit wings

just wanted to say nice pic of ferals guys, the one where there "kissing" is really sweet.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bless you for taking care of them.


----------



## RodSD

Damn Abbysian you solved it already! I didn't go to college for nothing.


----------



## Mskpop81173

John_D said:


> My balcony ferals will stay put whatever the weather and they do get food enough to just about keep them going most days, unless I'm (rarely) absent more than just a weekend.
> 
> Last night Cynthia and I went out to our favorite restaurant and took a big bag of 'racing pigeon peanuts' with us, to sprinkle around the places where the ferals look for food, ready for the morning. It was snowing quite a bit, but hopefully in the slightly sheltered places the pidgies will find them. A very few peanuts have enough goodness in them to keep a pigeon going for that day, anyway, and the thaw has set in now.
> 
> John


Do not feed them peanuts that is a major no no if you look up what is toxic for pigeons this is one of them


----------



## Mskpop81173

MaryOfExeter said:


> As it gets colder, they'll most likely huddle together in a place where they aren't hit with so many cold drafts. Pigeons are hardy and if they've lived there all their life, they can handle it. Since they're outdoor birds, they've moulted into proper feathering to handle the cold, and they'll adjust to the weather gradually like we do. I wouldn't worry much if I were you, just keep on feeding them to keep them fat and happy through the winter months


 I have pigeons that roost up under carport at night and there is a big palm tree next to it they like to nest up in the palm tree and carport we don't get snow here in Adelaide South Australia only in sometimes in Adelaide hills, I am in suburbs of Adelaide and i am worried there is major winds outside right now due to a cold breeze from i think south, i do worry about them ithey are so used to me i feed them twice a day they get pampered by me if nutrients and bread so bit of both 
White one i call snow thats where they sleep at night where Snow is sitting


----------

